# Wie mit InetAddress umgehen?



## Angel4585 (1. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin nachwievor am Anfang der Client-/Serverprogrammierung und taste mich jetzt gerade an die InetAddress ran.

Was genau sind 

InetAddress
Inet4Address
Inet6Address

und wie gehe ich mit diesen um?

Also Inet4Address ist für IP Version 4 und InetAddress dann logischerweise für Version 6.
Aber wie verarbeite ich diese am Besten? Sind das jeweils Klassen aus denen eine InetAddress erzeugt wird mit der ich dann letztenendes arbeite oder wie funktioniert das?


----------



## semi (1. Sep 2007)

Siehe: Using InetAddress for Host Name Lookup and Host Reachability


----------



## Angel4585 (1. Sep 2007)

Aha.. also sind Inet4Address und Inet6Address nur von InetAddress abgeleitet und dieses beinhaltet schon alle Informationen von Inet4Address und Inet6Address?


----------



## semi (1. Sep 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha.. also sind Inet4Address und Inet6Address nur von InetAddress abgeleitet und dieses beinhaltet schon alle Informationen von Inet4Address und Inet6Address?


So ungefähr. 

Wenn du das hier laufen lässt, solltest du für IP4 und IP6 einen Eintrag kriegen (vorausgesetzt, dein Netzwerk hat IP6 Unterstützung)
	
	
	
	





```
try
{
   for(InetAddress address : InetAddress.getAllByName("localhost"))
   {
      System.out.println(
         String.format("Class: %s; IP-Address: %s", address.getClass().getName(), address.getHostAddress())   
      );
   }
}
catch (UnknownHostException e)
{
   e.printStackTrace();
}
```
Ausgabe
	
	
	
	





```
Class: java.net.Inet4Address; IP-Address: 127.0.0.1
Class: java.net.Inet6Address; IP-Address: 0:0:0:0:0:0:0:1
```


PS: Du kannst InetAddress als Factory für die konkrete Implementierung betrachten. Normalerweise arbeitet man nie 
direkt mit Inet4Address oder Inet6Address.


----------

